# Luciano Ligabue: sì o no?



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

*Luciano Ligabue: sì o no?*

E' difficile classificare Liga, figuriamoci dargli un voto.
C'è chi lo adora e chi lo odia... voi da che parte siete?

Come regista... mi piacciono i suoi film, sicuramente.
Come scrittore... carino, ma se avessi mandato io quei manoscritti non mi avrebbero neanche risposto, figuriamoci pubblicarli.

Come cantante... l'ho scoperto da 6-7 anni, da Primo Tempo e Secondo Tempo.
Mia moglie lo seguiva da quasi 10 anni, all'epoca, e lo ascoltavo appena...
Poi è sbocciato l'amore, o quasi.
L'ho visto un paio di volte dal vivo, molto buono.

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

No.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

la mia impressione è che canti sempre la stessa canzone.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia impressione è che canti sempre la stessa canzone.


Exactly. Per me è No.


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Mi piaceva, sicuramente più di Vasco.
Ultimamente però porca miseria mi sembra davvero sempre la stessa canzone...


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Secondo me alterna buoni dischi ad altri meno riusciti... indubbiamente ha scritto canzoni moooolto buone, però.


----------



## Rudra (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia impressione è che canti sempre la stessa canzone.


Amen.


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2014)

per me è si si si si.

io lo adoro, lo ascolto, lo leggo, lo guardo... ogni canzone per me ha un significato particolare. certo non è come quando avevo 20 anni, ma un disco, un libro, un concerto io non me lo perdo.

vabbè ora ammazzateme pure, ma non ci posso fare niente


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

pensando ai suoi film devo dire che ha in qualche modo anche "lanciato " sia stefano accorsi (radio feccia) che favino (da zero a dieci ) che ai tempi dei films non erano certamente conosciuti quanto ora.
grande per aver utilizzato guccini nella parte del barista con la birra più calda del mondo


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensando ai suoi film devo dire che ha in qualche modo anche "lanciato " sia stefano bonaccorsi (radio feccia) che favino (da zero a dieci ) che ai tempi dei films non erano certamente conosciuti quanto ora.
> grande per aver utilizzato guccini nella parte del barista con la birra più calda del mondo


A Guccini ha dedicato una canzone... ed era a Bologna a vederlo dal vivo, e durante quella canzone lo hanno illuminato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2014)

Non mi piace la sua musica.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

ma chi è stefano bonaccorsi?


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi è stefano bonaccorsi?


Accorsi


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Accorsi


ma và?
forse è un principio di ictus, niente di che


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma và?
> forse è un principio di ictus, niente di che


Prova a sorridere!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' difficile classificare Liga, figuriamoci dargli un voto.
> C'è chi lo adora e chi lo odia... voi da che parte siete?
> 
> Come regista... mi piacciono i suoi film, sicuramente.
> ...


Ancora mi stupisce come il popolino riesca a definire idoli certe mediocrità. Definirlo un regista, uno scrittore ed un cantante/musicista è un insulto a chi sa veramente di cosa si parla.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ancora mi stupisce come il popolino riesca a definire idoli certe mediocrità. Definirlo un regista, uno scrittore ed un cantante/musicista è un insulto a chi sa veramente di cosa si parla.


Vabbè, mo' senza fare gli snob a forza.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

ma popolino perché e chi?
non ti piace? nemmeno a me ma che c'entrano questi snobismi . 





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ancora mi stupisce come il popolino riesca a definire idoli certe mediocrità. Definirlo un regista, uno scrittore ed un cantante/musicista è un insulto a chi sa veramente di cosa si parla.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ancora mi stupisce come il popolino riesca a definire idoli certe mediocrità. Definirlo un regista, uno scrittore ed un cantante/musicista è un insulto a chi sa veramente di cosa si parla.


Meglio Vasco?


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

muccino è un regista migliore del  ligabue di radiofreccia? 





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ancora mi stupisce come il popolino riesca a definire idoli certe mediocrità. Definirlo un regista, uno scrittore ed un cantante/musicista è un insulto a chi sa veramente di cosa si parla.


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ancora mi stupisce come il popolino riesca a definire idoli certe mediocrità. Definirlo un regista, uno scrittore ed un cantante/musicista è un insulto *a chi sa veramente di cosa si parla*.



ma tu sei un regista/cantante/scrittore?

senza polemica, così per sapere.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2014)

No. La sua voce è un eruttazione da anni volgarmente proferita sopra la stessa melodia.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

per inciso per questo film ligabue ha ricevuto ben tre david di donatello, due nastri d'argento , quattro ciak d'oro ed è stato proiettato al moma.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

un uomo ricoperto da un successo piuttosto inspiegabile, ma a me piace poco anche il suo antagonista Vasco Rossi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> un uomo ricoperto da un successo piuttosto inspiegabile, ma a me piace poco anche il suo antagonista Vasco Rossi


Quoto. :up:


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> un uomo ricoperto da un successo piuttosto inspiegabile, ma a me piace poco anche il suo antagonista Vasco Rossi


Vasco non l'ho proprio mai potuto soffrire...


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Secondo me, Piccola stella senza cielo è ARTE.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

di vasco ho apprezzato solo albachiara





free ha detto:


> un uomo ricoperto da un successo piuttosto inspiegabile, ma a me piace poco anche il suo antagonista Vasco Rossi


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di vasco ho apprezzato solo albachiara


Vasco è finito intorno al 1984, per me...


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di vasco ho apprezzato solo albachiara



orrenda:unhappy:
a me piace vita spericolata e luna per te


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Vasco è finito intorno al 1984, per me...


e non ha fatto nemmeno un film da moma
in compenso lo vedo parecchio rincoglionito ultimamente.oddio,da giovane era sempre ubriaco 
la differenza non si nota molto


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Secondo me, Piccola stella senza cielo è ARTE.



ops...mai sentita:singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, mo' senza fare gli snob a forza.





Minerva ha detto:


> ma popolino perché e chi?
> non ti piace? nemmeno a me ma che c'entrano questi snobismi .





rewindmee ha detto:


> Meglio Vasco?





Minerva ha detto:


> muccino è un regista migliore del  ligabue di radiofreccia?





viola di mare ha detto:


> ma tu sei un regista/cantante/scrittore?
> 
> senza polemica, così per sapere.


Sono un musicista. 4 anni di accademia della musica. 4 da insegnante di musica. E 25 di esperienza musicale in tutti i generi.  Ho lavorato come turnista, fatto decine di registrazioni live e suonato con moltissimi professionisti. 
Ma non credo che il mio curriculum musicale sia interessante....  

E' innegabile che lui, come molti altri, se non avessero avuto il seguito che hanno non avrebbero pubblicato nemmeno un bigino e non avrebbero fatto nemmeno un corto sulle proprie vacanze al mare. Sfido chiunque a dire il contrario. 
Non metto in dubbio le emozioni. Sia mai. 
Metto in dubbio le capacità e la voglia di mettersi in discussione, sopratutto del pubblico. Ma se è musica POP, è musica popolare. Sono create per il popolo a basse pretese ( popolino ). E' un termine usato spessissimo proprio dagli operatori del settore. Mica è colpa mia.

Gli stessi produttori, fonici, musicisti dei settori popolari usano termini che potrebbero risultare offensivi per chi ascolta certi pseudo artisti : "tanto non se ne accorge nessuno!" "tanto non ci capisce un cazzo nessuno!" etc etc etc.

Se poi lo volete definire snobbismo.... vabbè allora sarò snob. Amen.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono un musicista. 4 anni di accademia della musica. 4 da insegnante di musica. E 25 di esperienza musicale in tutti i generi.  Ho lavorato come turnista, fatto decine di registrazioni live e suonato con moltissimi professionisti.
> Ma non credo che il mio curriculum musicale sia interessante....
> 
> E' innegabile che lui, come molti altri, se non avessero avuto il seguito che hanno non avrebbero pubblicato nemmeno un bigino e non avrebbero fatto nemmeno un corto sulle proprie vacanze al mare. Sfido chiunque a dire il contrario.
> ...


dovevi limitare il tuo discorso alla musica


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ops...mai sentita:singleeye:


Provvedi... e non è la sola.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono un musicista. 4 anni di accademia della musica. 4 da insegnante di musica. E 25 di esperienza musicale in tutti i generi.  Ho lavorato come turnista, fatto decine di registrazioni live e suonato con moltissimi professionisti.
> Ma non credo che il mio curriculum musicale sia interessante....
> 
> E' innegabile che lui, come molti altri, se non avessero avuto il seguito che hanno non avrebbero pubblicato nemmeno un bigino e non avrebbero fatto nemmeno un corto sulle proprie vacanze al mare. Sfido chiunque a dire il contrario.
> ...


capisco il tuo discorso di addetto ai lavori, ma secondo me non bisogna dimenticare almeno la bravura di costruirsi un personaggio di spettacolo di successo, al di là del talento
poi attenzione che tutti o quasi tendono come fine ultimo ad essere popolari nel senso buono del termine, e non certo a suonare o che altro solo per se stessi o per altri addetti ai lavori


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono un musicista. 4 anni di accademia della musica. 4 da insegnante di musica. E 25 di esperienza musicale in tutti i generi.  Ho lavorato come turnista, fatto decine di registrazioni live e suonato con moltissimi professionisti.
> Ma non credo che il mio curriculum musicale sia interessante....
> 
> E' innegabile che lui, come molti altri, se non avessero avuto il seguito che hanno non avrebbero pubblicato nemmeno un bigino e non avrebbero fatto nemmeno un corto sulle proprie vacanze al mare. Sfido chiunque a dire il contrario.
> ...


se Ligabue ti chiedesse di suonare con lui lo faresti?


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> se Ligabue ti chiedesse di suonare con lui lo faresti?



certo, è una bella esperienza comunque

...va bene il triangolo?


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> certo, è una bella esperienza comunque
> 
> ...va bene il triangolo?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono un musicista. 4 anni di accademia della musica. 4 da insegnante di musica. E 25 di esperienza musicale in tutti i generi.  Ho lavorato come turnista, fatto decine di registrazioni live e suonato con moltissimi professionisti.
> Ma non credo che il mio curriculum musicale sia interessante....
> 
> E' innegabile che lui, come molti altri, se non avessero avuto il seguito che hanno non avrebbero pubblicato nemmeno un bigino e non avrebbero fatto nemmeno un corto sulle proprie vacanze al mare. Sfido chiunque a dire il contrario.
> ...


Certo che lo sei.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovevi limitare il tuo discorso alla musica


Forse. Il risultato cambia poco



free ha detto:


> capisco il tuo discorso di addetto ai lavori, ma secondo me non bisogna dimenticare almeno la bravura di costruirsi un personaggio di spettacolo di successo, al di là del talento
> poi attenzione che tutti o quasi tendono come fine ultimo ad essere popolari nel senso buono del termine, e non certo a suonare o che altro solo per se stessi o per altri addetti ai lavori



Ecco. Anche questo argomento ha poco senso. Non è bravura sua. Ci sono fior fiore di esperti che ti disegnano il look ti insegnano come muoverti cosa dire cosa fare e cosa suonare....ormai uno come lui può uscire un po' dal seminato ma ti assicuro che non gli conviene farlo.



viola di mare ha detto:


> se Ligabue ti chiedesse di suonare con lui lo faresti?


la prostituzione musicale non mi interessa più da anni. Già lo faccio tutti i giorni lavorando in banca e che tu ci possa credere o no si guadagna molto di più qua.


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2014)

Sono molto lontana da Ligabue, sia come ascoltatrice che come musicista. Anche da Vasco Rossi. Ai tempi preferivo CCCP, Denovo, Litfiba (fino a "17 re", non oltre).
Odio "Alba chiara" dal profondo di me... me la dedicavano sempre... :unhappy:

Non ho visto i film di Ligabue e ho letto un suo solo libro, il primo, credo... ho degli amici scrittori amatoriali che sinceramente scrivono meglio...


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono un musicista. 4 anni di accademia della musica. 4 da insegnante di musica. E 25 di esperienza musicale in tutti i generi.  Ho lavorato come turnista, fatto decine di registrazioni live e suonato con moltissimi professionisti.
> Ma non credo che il mio curriculum musicale sia interessante....
> 
> E' innegabile che lui, come molti altri, se non avessero avuto il seguito che hanno non avrebbero pubblicato nemmeno un bigino e non avrebbero fatto nemmeno un corto sulle proprie vacanze al mare. Sfido chiunque a dire il contrario.
> ...


In generale non peno tu lo sia, ma in determinati ambiti esce quella puntina 

Sulla musica poi è un must non solo tuo, ma di chiunque sia fornito di un cultura musicale oltre un certo livello. Ti ho già parlato di quel mio cugino direttore d'Orchestra vero ? 

Secondo lui, o sei un Mozart redivivo oppure devi morì de fame ma non azzardarti a chiamarti musicista


----------



## JON (5 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono molto lontana da Ligabue, sia come ascoltatrice che come musicista. Anche da Vasco Rossi. Ai tempi preferivo CCCP, Denovo, Litfiba (fino a "17 re", non oltre).
> Odio "Alba chiara" dal profondo di me... me la dedicavano sempre... :unhappy:
> 
> Non ho visto i film di Ligabue e ho letto un suo solo libro, il primo, credo... ho degli amici scrittori amatoriali che sinceramente scrivono meglio...


Per Vasco ho la stessa repulsione.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Forse. *Il risultato cambia poco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a parte il mio giudizio mi pare di averti citato premi che stanno a rappresentare che hai torto proprio per ilprincipio degli addetti ai lavori da te citato


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In generale non peno tu lo sia, ma in determinati ambiti esce quella puntina
> 
> Sulla musica poi è un must non solo tuo, ma di chiunque sia fornito di un cultura musicale oltre un certo livello. Ti ho già parlato di quel mio cugino direttore d'Orchestra vero ?
> 
> Secondo lui, o sei un Mozart redivivo oppure devi morì de fame ma non azzardarti a chiamarti musicista


Io semplicemente penso che dovrebbero esserci circuiti diversi, che in Italia non ci sono. E se come musicista non ti ritrovi passi da snob.
Non parlo solo di circuiti a livelli diversi, ma anche per generi diversi. In Italia ce ne sono due, che poi sono più o meno la stessa cosa: il mainstream di quella che è chiamata "musica leggera" e gli indipendenti, che poi tanto indipendenti non sono e che comunque, tutti e due i circuiti, producono la stessa cosa da decenni e poi ogni artista diventa la caricatura di se stesso...

Se ti muovi un po' fuori dall'Italia, trovi, come musicista, molte più possibilità... io stessa ho due dischi attivi all'estero...


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la prostituzione musicale non mi interessa più da anni. Già lo faccio tutti i giorni lavorando in banca e che tu ci possa credere o no si guadagna molto di più qua.



certo certo. 

senza polemica ovviamente.


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Liga non mi dispiace ma non uno dei miei preferiti, comunque.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io semplicemente penso che dovrebbero esserci circuiti diversi, che in Italia non ci sono. E se come musicista non ti ritrovi passi da snob.
> Non parlo solo di circuiti a livelli diversi, ma anche per generi diversi. In Italia ce ne sono due, che poi sono più o meno la stessa cosa: il mainstream di quella che è chiamata "musica leggera" e gli indipendenti, che poi tanto indipendenti non sono e che comunque, tutti e due i circuiti, producono la stessa cosa da decenni e poi ogni artista diventa la caricatura di se stesso...
> 
> Se ti muovi un po' fuori dall'Italia, trovi, come musicista, molte più possibilità... io stessa ho due dischi attivi all'estero...


si parla di snobismo solo di fronte a chi definisce popolino la gente che non concorda , è diverso


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si parla di snobismo solo di fronte a chi definisce popolino la gente che non concorda , è diverso


Su quello sono d'accordo, nel senso che bisogna stare sempre attenti ai termini che si usano, però non l'ho letta così... voglio dire che io l'ho intesa che non è popolino chi non concorda col proprio gusto musicale, era una critica a chi crea il gusto, a chi nel produrre sempre la stessa musica ha una bassa opinione di chi l'ascolta...

Ma è una mia personale lettura, come sempre...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte il mio giudizio mi pare di averti citato premi che stanno a rappresentare che hai torto proprio per ilprincipio degli addetti ai lavori da te citato


Perché i premi secondo te non sono pilotati. No ma davvero pensi di vivere nel paese del bianconiglio? Ho partecipato io stesso a selezioni che prima di iniziare avevano già il vincitore pronto.

Ad esempio quelle cagate dei talent show televisivi.  Pensate davvero che non ci sia un copione? È tutto, in linea di massima, definito prima a tavolino.

Minchia papà.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In generale non peno tu lo sia, ma in determinati ambiti esce quella puntina
> 
> Sulla musica poi è un must non solo tuo, ma di chiunque sia fornito di un cultura musicale oltre un certo livello. Ti ho già parlato di quel mio cugino direttore d'Orchestra vero ?
> 
> Secondo lui, o sei un Mozart redivivo oppure devi morì de fame ma non azzardarti a chiamarti musicista


Ecco tuo cugino è snob.  [emoji39] 
Io tutt'altro.  Però bisogna essere obbiettivi.  Le parole ligabue e musica nella stessa frase non possono entrarci.  [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perché i premi secondo te non sono pilotati. No ma davvero pensi di vivere nel paese del bianconiglio? Ho partecipato io stesso a selezioni che prima di iniziare avevano già il vincitore pronto.
> 
> Ad esempio quelle cagate dei talent show televisivi.  *Pensate davvero che non ci sia un copione*? È tutto, in linea di massima, definito prima a tavolino.
> 
> Minchia papà.


pensate voi del popolino?
rivolgiti a me direttamente.
arrivare al moma non è esattamente come vincere ad xfactor


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2014)

Si si si
Dal vivo superlativo
E le sue canzoni segnano i miei momenti belli e anche quelli tristi


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perché i premi secondo te non sono pilotati. No ma davvero pensi di vivere nel paese del bianconiglio? Ho partecipato io stesso a selezioni che prima di iniziare avevano già il vincitore pronto.
> 
> Ad esempio quelle *cagate dei talent show *televisivi.  Pensate davvero che non ci sia un copione? È tutto, in linea di massima, definito prima a tavolino.
> 
> Minchia papà.


Mi stupirebbe se non fosse così


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ecco tuo cugino è snob.  [emoji39]
> Io tutt'altro. * Però bisogna essere obbiettivi.  Le parole ligabue e musica nella stessa frase non possono entrarci.*  [emoji23] [emoji23]



Ora secondo la scaletta classica dovresti paragonarlo ad un cantante rock serbo-kazako che al mondo conoscono in 4, madre e padre inclusi, dicendo: Lui si che è un grande musicista, peccato che le major e il popolino non ci capisca nulla. 






Edit: comunque anche a me non piace per niente.


----------



## Eratò (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' difficile classificare Liga, figuriamoci dargli un voto.
> C'è chi lo adora e chi lo odia... voi da che parte siete?
> 
> Come regista... mi piacciono i suoi film, sicuramente.
> ...


Mi sembra un finto ribelle/rockettaro piuttosto monotono...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2014)

a me sinceramebte di un musicista interessa le emozioni che mi trasmette. Quanto mi arriva. Poi che lo faccia con un solo accordo o meno non me ne può fregare di meno.


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me sinceramebte di un musicista interessa le emozioni che mi trasmette. Quanto mi arriva. Poi che lo faccia con un solo accordo o meno non me ne può fregare di meno.


Questo lo quoto in assoluto...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> per me è si si si si.
> 
> io lo adoro, lo ascolto, lo leggo, lo guardo... ogni canzone per me ha un significato particolare. certo non è come quando avevo 20 anni, ma un disco, un libro, un concerto io non me lo perdo.
> 
> vabbè ora ammazzateme pure, ma non ci posso fare niente



Idem
per me

diciamo che ora come ora che si è fatto i colpi di sole è un pochino bizzarro

lo preferivo più come capo indiano


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me sinceramebte di un musicista interessa le emozioni che mi trasmette. Quanto mi arriva. Poi che lo faccia con un solo accordo o meno non me ne può fregare di meno.



Infatti.
Fra tutti questi esperti nessuno ha ancora parlato della potenza del brand.
Ligabue e Vasco vengono un prodotto composto di musica, immagine a suggestioni.


----------



## Eratò (5 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me sinceramebte di un musicista interessa le emozioni che mi trasmette. Quanto mi arriva. Poi che lo faccia con un solo accordo o meno non me ne può fregare di meno.


A me non mi trasmette niente di particolare...Preferisco  Lucio Dalla o Giorgia.Son gusti


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> A me non mi trasmette niente di particolare...Preferisco  Lucio Dalla o Giorgia.Son gusti


Assolutamente si
Precisavo solo il fatto che la cosa importante perchè un musicista piaccia non deve essere per forza la sua bravura di musicista.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Fra tutti questi esperti nessuno ha ancora parlato della potenza del brand.
> Ligabue e Vasco vengono un prodotto composto di musica, immagine a suggestioni.



Ciao

infatti. 

Alla fine, non si può essere esperti in ogni campo ... si è anche semplici gustai. 
A me piace(va) il punk. In alcuni brani regna il caos. Alla fine è un insieme di cose che fa la musica 


sienne


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Fra tutti questi esperti nessuno ha ancora parlato della potenza del brand.
> Ligabue e Vasco vengono un prodotto composto di musica, immagine a suggestioni.


Infatti, Liga per me anche un prodotto di marketing, le sue canzoni rimangono riconoscibili, alcuni hanno detto uguali a sé stesse... e la riconoscibilità è fondamentale nei brand, appunto


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Ed è un buon marketing che ti ipervaluta, ti fa fare quel salto da artista come tanti altri a Vera Star


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti, Liga per me anche un prodotto di marketing, le sue canzoni rimangono riconoscibili, alcuni hanno detto uguali a sé stesse... e la riconoscibilità è fondamentale nei brand, appunto


Ma un cantante dovrebbe essere riconoscibile per il suo vero strumento, ovvero la voce...e Ligabue è riconoscibile in ogni modo. Quindi non capisco perchè non cambiare...anche sperimentare a volte male non fa, ci si evolve...ed è il personaggio che comunica, le emozioni credo possa continuare a darle anche non essendo sempre uguale a se stesso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora secondo la scaletta classica dovresti paragonarlo ad un cantante rock serbo-kazako che al mondo conoscono in 4, madre e padre inclusi, dicendo: Lui si che è un grande musicista, peccato che le major e il popolino non ci capisca nulla.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: comunque anche a me non piace per niente.


Ma va non serve fare paragoni. Di pseudo musica in giro ce né da riempirci scatoloni interi. Basterebbe esserne cosciente ed amen. Anche io ascolto musica popolare, a volte, mi piace e va bene così. Ma di certo non cerco di definirla quello che non è. 
Ma giusto per fare un esempio.... immagino tu sappia chi è Steve Harris. Un jazzista con i contro coglioni..... ma fa successo con gli Iron Maiden. $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me sinceramebte di un musicista interessa le emozioni che mi trasmette. Quanto mi arriva. Poi che lo faccia con un solo accordo o meno non me ne può fregare di meno.


Bravissima... è quella, la musica. Quella che arriva. E a chi arriva


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma un cantante dovrebbe essere riconoscibile per il suo vero strumento, ovvero la voce...e Ligabue è riconoscibile in ogni modo. Quindi non capisco perchè non cambiare...anche sperimentare a volte male non fa, ci si evolve...ed è il personaggio che comunica, le emozioni credo possa continuare a darle anche non essendo sempre uguale a se stesso.


Non venderebbe abbastanza. Alcuni artisti famosi hanno provato a uscire dagli schemi imposti una volta diventati famosi e hanno toccato il fondo. In italia ad esempio, c'è Giorgia. Gli stessi U2 sono usciti dai loro precedenti schemi con un album e le vendite sono calate. 

Il pubblico compra a schema. E si aspetta quello che cerca. Ho collaborato con una marea di investitori nel mondo della musica e ti assicuro che questa è la prima regola. 

Due anni fa ho partecipato ad un progetto discografico abbastanza importante con tanto di video, regista, casa discografica. I paletti erano talmente definiti da non lasciare spazio ad un movimento sbagliato. Io me ne sono andato visto la mancanza di penali nel contratto. Il tizio ( di cui non faccio il nome o mi vedreste   e potreste trovare tutto di me ) sta per uscire con un singolo.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma giusto per fare un esempio.... immagino tu sappia chi è Steve Harris. Un jazzista con i contro coglioni..... ma fa successo con gli Iron Maiden. $$$$$$$$$$


Questa non la sapevo... 

PS Li ho visti nel 1980 e nel 1988


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Questa non la sapevo...
> 
> PS Li ho visti nel 1980 e nel 1988


Perchè tutti si devono adeguare al sistema o ne restano fuori. 

Visto che parliamo di musica.... questi tre li conosce qualcuno? eppure sono considerati tra i grandi musicisti italiani....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zuV8Ji3nr4

e questo? e' uno dei più richiesti batteristi al mondo..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX1nGefZQZE

e poi... il bassista mi ha fatto i complimenti dal vivo.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWDaA7TTK5s


----------



## zanna (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma va non serve fare paragoni. Di pseudo musica in giro ce né da riempirci scatoloni interi. Basterebbe esserne cosciente ed amen. Anche io ascolto musica popolare, a volte, mi piace e va bene così. Ma di certo non cerco di definirla quello che non è.
> Ma giusto per fare un esempio.... immagino tu sappia chi è Steve Harris. Un *jazzista* con i contro coglioni..... ma fa successo con gli Iron Maiden. $$$$$$$$$$


Cosa avrebbe detto Novecento a proposito del jazz ... mumble mumble 
Cmq lo sappiamo tutti che a Occhi e Tuba tra liga e vasco scelgono antonacci


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Forse. Il risultato cambia poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quindi secondo te uno varrebbe l'altro? sarebbero tipo personaggi intercambiabili? 
in alcuni casi sì, ma mica sempre secondo me, anche al di là del talento o meno


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Cosa avrebbe detto Novecento a proposito del jazz ... mumble mumble
> Cmq lo sappiamo tutti che a Occhi e Tuba tra liga e vasco scelgono antonacci


Ma quello che dice Occhi con me sfonda una porta aperta. Che ci siano artisti con tanto di talento costretti a vivere ai margini del sistema per questioni che esulano appunto dall'avere talento o meno è risaputo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2014)

*Insomma*

Insomma,liga è orecchiabile,preferisco i vecchi LITFIBA,attualmente i Subsonica.Sono sempre per renato e vasco e pino ,ascolto anche mango,adoro gli Almamegretta e non sono male i DELTA V.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quello che dice Occhi con me sfonda una porta aperta. Che ci siano artisti con tanto di talento costretti a vivere ai margini del sistema per questioni che esulano appunto dall'avere talento o meno è risaputo.


Il talento alla fine esce e vince su tutto, se c'è.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il talento alla fine esce e vince su tutto, se c'è.



secondo me no, senza gli appoggi giusti difficilmente si va da qualche parte, o almeno è raro


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me no, senza gli appoggi giusti difficilmente si va da qualche parte, o almeno è raro


Freddie Mercury poteva restare a cantare in una cantina?

PS Mi rispondo da solo... mi sa di sì


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il talento alla fine esce e vince su tutto, se c'è.


Hmmmm! Mi piacerebbe dirti che è cosi. Ma non sempre.


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2014)

Ma la carbonara....? La facciamo con la pancetta o con il guanciale?


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2014)

Il fatto che abbiate quasi immediatamente associato a Ligabue Vasco Rossi la dice lunghissima sulle somiglianze tra i due. 
Ora, Vasco è arrivato molto prima. Per me è matematico: Ligabue è un imitatore di Vasco Rossi. Ergo, come tutti gli imitatori, mi fa cagare.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il fatto che abbiate quasi immediatamente associato a Ligabue Vasco Rossi la dice lunghissima sulle somiglianze tra i due.
> Ora, Vasco è arrivato molto prima. Per me è matematico: Ligabue è un imitatore di Vasco Rossi. Ergo, come tutti gli imitatori, mi fa cagare.


L'associazione la fanno tra loro.
E' perchè fanno un quasi rock tutti e due.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma la carbonara....? La facciamo con la pancetta o con il guanciale?


Guanciale assolutamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me no, senza gli appoggi giusti difficilmente si va da qualche parte, o almeno è raro


Vero, molto vero.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> quindi secondo te uno varrebbe l'altro? sarebbero tipo personaggi intercambiabili?
> in alcuni casi sì, ma mica sempre secondo me, anche al di là del talento o meno


No intercambiabili no. Il personaggio ti viene scolpito addosso. 

Ad esempio nella maggior parte dei provini musicali prima di sentire come suoni e quello che sai fare esaminano lo stereotipo. Io sono stato cassato a decine di provini perchè il bassista doveva avere gli occhi blu ed i capelli lunghi. Una volta mi hanno cassato per l'età. Ma nemmeno mi avevano mai visto. Non mi hanno proprio preso in considerazione.
Come suoni è l'ultima cosa che conta.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma la carbonara....? La facciamo con la pancetta o con il guanciale?


zucchine


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No intercambiabili no. Il personaggio ti viene scolpito addosso.
> 
> Ad esempio nella maggior parte dei provini musicali prima di sentire come suoni e quello che sai fare esaminano lo stereotipo. Io sono stato cassato a decine di provini perchè il bassista doveva avere gli occhi blu ed i capelli lunghi. Una volta mi hanno cassato per l'età. Ma nemmeno mi avevano mai visto. Non mi hanno proprio preso in considerazione.
> Come suoni è l'ultima cosa che conta.


Vabbè, ma è logico che tu vendi un prodotto. La musica pop è un prodotto, che può essere fatto bene o male ma tanto rimane. Sti ragionamenti del menga sono come quelli tipo che un conto è la trattoria un altro è, che cazzo ne so, Gualtiero Marchesi. E GRAZIE AL CAZZO, ti dirò. Ma non è che in trattoria devi mangiare male per forza, a volte bene, altre così così, altre male, altre malissimo. Chiaro che è roba fatta un po' per tutti, ma a meno che non sei AnnaB capisci pure che il target è diverso da quello dell'appassionato gourmet. Eh.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma è logico che tu vendi un prodotto. La musica pop è un prodotto, che può essere fatto bene o male ma tanto rimane. Sti ragionamenti del menga sono come quelli tipo che un conto è la trattoria un altro è, che cazzo ne so, Gualtiero Marchesi. E GRAZIE AL CAZZO, ti dirò. Ma non è che in trattoria devi mangiare male per forza, a volte bene, altre così così, altre male, altre malissimo. Chiaro che è roba fatta un po' per tutti, ma a meno che non sei AnnaB capisci pure che il target è diverso da quello dell'appassionato gourmet. Eh.



Di certo non era un ragionamento forbito.  Ma non tutti sanno esattamente come funziona. Qualcuno pensa pure che le canzoni le abbia scritte chi le canta. :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Di certo non era un ragionamento forbito.  Ma non tutti sanno esattamente come funziona. Qualcuno pensa pure che le canzoni le abbia scritte chi le canta. :rotfl:


Ma magari manco gli frega. Per dire. Non è che tutti debbano sapere come funziona un bancomat, per dire, o gli interessi. Se hai i soldi li caccia, sennò no. Fine. Tanto è. Musicalmente è lo stesso discorso. A parte che io poi sono pure più estremo, nel senso che se mi piace può essere pop o classica o sailcazzo mi piace e basta. Poi posso andare a sentire il particolare, ma ripeto, se sto ascoltando del pop faccio pure le debite proporzioni. Un periodo ne ho ascoltato mio malgrado tantissimo che avevo la macchina con lo stereo rotto e funzionava solo la radio.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Di certo non era un ragionamento forbito.  Ma non tutti sanno esattamente come funziona. Qualcuno pensa pure che le canzoni le abbia scritte chi le canta. :rotfl:


Si dice che Vasco non abbia neanche la penna


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2014)

Questa discussione mi ha fatto capire cosa intendono alcuni quando parlando di una "bonazza" conosciuta io, o altre donne, diciamo che tanto bonazza non è.
Chi conosce "i trucchi del mestiere", e per quanto riguarda la musica io riconosco la mia totale inettitudine, dà un peso al marketing che chi è semplice fruitore, anche se ne è a conoscenza, non dà.
Io, ad esempio, potrei in una discussione informale (qui non mi permetterei mai :mexican dire che Belen fa abbastanza pena e che la sua immagine è stata ben costruita così come la sua sensualità ecc.
Un uomo, semplice fruitore, direbbe che è una gnocca da paura e io sono invidiosa.

A me il Liga piace e quoto tutto quel che ha detto Farfalla (andiamo insieme al prossimo concerto così non le do più le spalle :carneval.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io, ad esempio, potrei in una discussione informale (qui non mi permetterei mai :mexican dire che Belen fa abbastanza pena e che la sua immagine è stata ben costruita così come la sua sensualità ecc.
> Un uomo, semplice fruitore, direbbe che è una gnocca da paura e io sono invidiosa.


Belen ha solo succhiato le carote giuste. Come il 70% delle soubrette/attrici/eccetera italiane.
Viva la faccia di Madonna, che lo ha detto esplicitamente di aver succhiato a destra e a manca...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione mi ha fatto capire cosa intendono alcuni quando parlando di una "bonazza" conosciuta io, o altre donne, diciamo che tanto bonazza non è.
> Chi conosce "i trucchi del mestiere", e per quanto riguarda la musica io riconosco la mia totale inettitudine, dà un peso al marketing che chi è semplice fruitore, anche se ne è a conoscenza, non dà.
> *Io, ad esempio, potrei in una discussione informale (qui non mi permetterei mai :mexican dire che Belen fa abbastanza pena e che la sua immagine è stata ben costruita così come la sua sensualità ecc.
> Un uomo, semplice fruitore, direbbe che è una gnocca da paura e io sono invidiosa.
> ...


Sarebbe una cazzata.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma magari manco gli frega. Per dire. Non è che tutti debbano sapere come funziona un bancomat, per dire, o gli interessi. Se hai i soldi li caccia, sennò no. Fine. Tanto è. Musicalmente è lo stesso discorso. A parte che io poi sono pure più estremo, nel senso che se mi piace può essere pop o classica o sailcazzo mi piace e basta. Poi posso andare a sentire il particolare, ma ripeto, se sto ascoltando del pop faccio pure le debite proporzioni. Un periodo ne ho ascoltato mio malgrado tantissimo che avevo la macchina con lo stereo rotto e funzionava solo la radio.


non è che se ribadisci in termini più aggressivi le stesse cose che ho detto io cambia il discorso. :facepalm:


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

di donne che vorrebbero succhiare carote e lo fanno pure è pieno il mondo, magari una pur piccola parte di chiamiamolo carisma (forse è troppo)c'è.( 





rewindmee ha detto:


> Belen ha solo succhiato le carote giuste. Come il 70% delle soubrette/attrici/eccetera italiane.
> Viva la faccia di Madonna, che lo ha detto esplicitamente di aver succhiato a destra e a manca...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Si dice che Vasco non abbia neanche la penna


Dici che non sa scrivere? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non è che se ribadisci in termini più aggressivi le stesse cose che ho detto io cambia il discorso. :facepalm:


Sì, però non è che tu che sai che c'è l'omino che ogni sera carica il bancomat perchè magari l'omino sei tu sei figo ed io sono il popolino perchè sticazzibastachecaccialisordi. Il punto era quello.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di donne che vorrebbero succhiare carote e lo fanno pure è pieno il mondo, magari una pur piccola parte di chiamiamolo carisma (forse è troppo)c'è.(


Non parlo di una o due carote "utili", parlo di decine... ho avuto racconti di prima mano.
Ovvio che alcune possono darla all'Olimpico e non arrivare da nessuna parte, qualcosa di valore devi averlo


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe una cazzata.


Allora anche Ligabue o Vasco non sono due deficienti.
Il marketing lavora su tanti che presuppone abbiano qualità per piacere ma non può costruire se base non c'è di fascino, carisma e soprattutto volontà di impegnarsi.
Ci provano con tanti e non riescono con tutti.
Così come di gnoccolone è pieno il mondo e non sono introvabili quelle disponibili a essere accondiscendenti con chi conta ma ci riesce ha delle qualità.
Possono non essere le qualità che ci piacciono.

Per me di Ligabue basterebbe Ho messo via.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dici che non sa scrivere? :rotfl:


No, leggenda vuole che non abbia scritto una sola canzone.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No intercambiabili no. Il personaggio ti viene scolpito addosso.
> 
> Ad esempio nella maggior parte dei provini musicali prima di sentire come suoni e quello che sai fare esaminano lo stereotipo. *Io sono stato cassato a decine di provini perchè il bassista doveva avere gli occhi blu ed i capelli lunghi. *Una volta mi hanno cassato per l'età. Ma nemmeno mi avevano mai visto. Non mi hanno proprio preso in considerazione.
> Come suoni è l'ultima cosa che conta.



ma a tutti i provini? è una specie di divisa dei bassisti?

non basta essere bassi?


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

bah, a me questi racconti di prima mano lasciano perplessa.
 secondo te sono poche quelle che vorrebbero fare la stessa cosa e come mai a lei è riuscita?





rewindmee ha detto:


> Non parlo di una o due carote "utili", parlo di decine... ho avuto racconti di prima mano.
> Ovvio che alcune possono darla all'Olimpico e non arrivare da nessuna parte, qualcosa di valore devi averlo


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia impressione è che canti sempre la stessa canzone.


è la stessa mia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, leggenda vuole che non abbia scritto una sola canzone.


Non conosco nessuno del suo giro ma tutto potrebbe essere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bah,* a me questi racconti di prima mano lasciano perplessa.*
> secondo te sono poche quelle che vorrebbero fare la stessa cosa e come mai a lei è riuscita?



condivido


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

come quelli che senza trucco è normalissima, quasi brutta


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> condivido


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma a tutti i provini? è una specie di divisa dei bassisti?
> 
> non basta essere bassi?


Non a tutti la stessa cosa.... era un esempio. Pensa che una volta mi hanno pure preso. Fortuna voleva che ero, tra tutti i selezionati, lo stereotipo giusto per quel progetto. Poi mi hanno voluto sentire suonare per capire se potevo fare io tutto il lavoro o avrebbero dovuto chiamare un vero bassista. Ho fatto tutto io. 

Ma ho smesso tanti anni fa di fare provini. Ora suono solo per diletto. Mi facevo troppo il sangue amaro ed il risultato economico era bassissimo. 

e comunque io sono 180 cm. Tzè!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, però non è che tu che sai che c'è l'omino che ogni sera carica il bancomat perchè magari l'omino sei tu sei figo ed io sono il popolino perchè sticazzibastachecaccialisordi. Il punto era quello.


ma perchè c'è qualcuno che pensa che il bancomat si carica da solo? :rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non a tutti la stessa cosa.... era un esempio. Pensa che una volta mi hanno pure preso. Fortuna voleva che ero, tra tutti i selezionati, lo stereotipo giusto per quel progetto. Poi mi hanno voluto sentire suonare per capire se potevo fare io tutto il lavoro o avrebbero dovuto chiamare un vero bassista. Ho fatto tutto io.
> 
> Ma ho smesso tanti anni fa di fare provini. Ora suono solo per diletto. Mi facevo troppo il sangue amaro ed il risultato economico era bassissimo.
> 
> e comunque io sono 180 cm. Tzè!


cioè ai provini prima vi guardavano e poi vi facevano suonare?


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come quelli che senza trucco è normalissima, quasi brutta


Ho visto il suo pornazzo casalingo, bona di corpo e il viso è quello...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> cioè ai provini prima vi guardavano e poi vi facevano suonare?


Esatto. Se rientravi nei parametri estetici richiesti allora valutavano il musicista. :blank:


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma perchè c'è qualcuno che pensa che il bancomat si carica da solo? :rotfl:



ehm...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ehm...


:rotfl::rotfl:

Ma allora ha ragione JB!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come quelli che senza trucco è normalissima, quasi brutta



eh già, avercene 

ci sono donne dello spettacolo che senza l'apparecchiatura però perdono davvero un bel 50%
però in quei casi sono altamente compensate dal carisma e talento notevoli che le hanno rese celebri


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> cioè ai provini prima vi guardavano e poi vi facevano suonare?


Che poi è un concetto alla base di "The Voice", programma dal quale è uscita la suora canterina! 
Ovvio che sia tutto pilotato pure lì...ma la base dalla quale partono è "ti sento cantare prima di vedere come sei perchè l'aspetto in questo mondo è importante".
Leggenda metropolitana (ma anche no) vuole Tiziano Ferro costretto a dimagrire, altrimenti poteva rimanere a fare il vocalist dei Sottotono.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esatto. Se rientravi nei parametri estetici richiesti allora valutavano il musicista. :blank:


Si dice che i Guns li abbiano scelti così


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

bella personcina sensibile ferro, mi piace 





Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi è un concetto alla base di "The Voice", programma dal quale è uscita la suora canterina!
> Ovvio che sia tutto pilotato pure lì...ma la base dalla quale partono è "ti sento cantare prima di vedere come sei perchè l'aspetto in questo mondo è importante".
> Leggenda metropolitana (ma anche no) vuole Tiziano Ferro costretto a dimagrire, altrimenti poteva rimanere a fare il vocalist dei Sottotono.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esatto. Se rientravi nei parametri estetici richiesti allora valutavano il musicista. :blank:



però invece i dj, che pure dovrebbero fare molta se non più immagine, di solito sono obiettivamente bruttissimi, strana 'sta cosa

...saranno mica bassisti scartati?


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bah, a me questi racconti di prima mano lasciano perplessa.
> secondo te sono poche quelle che vorrebbero fare la stessa cosa e come mai a lei è riuscita?


Che ci provano sono tantissime, che arrivano sono poche.

Il racconto di prima mano non è su Selen, ma su una a quei livelli di fama e bellezza.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma allora ha ragione JB!!!



uff...scherzavo!

domani vado in banca a chiedere:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> però invece i dj, che pure dovrebbero fare molta se non più immagine, di solito sono obiettivamente bruttissimi, strana 'sta cosa
> 
> ...saranno mica bassisti scartati?



bob sinclar è brutto? :singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi è un concetto alla base di "The Voice", programma dal quale è uscita la suora canterina!
> Ovvio che sia tutto pilotato pure lì...ma la base dalla quale partono è "ti sento cantare prima di vedere come sei perchè l'aspetto in questo mondo è importante".
> Leggenda metropolitana (ma anche no) vuole Tiziano Ferro costretto a dimagrire, altrimenti poteva rimanere a fare il vocalist dei Sottotono.


La base dalla quale partono in thevoice è uguale a quella di X Factor. Sanno già prima chi saranno i concorrenti ancor prima di fare i provini e sanno già chi vincerà. La suora canterina era già sotto contratto discografico PRIMA di iniziare la trasmissione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Si dice che i Guns li abbiano scelti così


non mi stupirebbe...


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho visto il suo pornazzo casalingo, bona di corpo e il viso è quello...


Si ma lei e i pompini sono due rette sghembe


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Che ci provano sono tantissime, che arrivano sono poche.
> 
> Il racconto di prima mano non è su Selen, ma su una a quei livelli di fama e bellezza.



a cazzarooooo!


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma lei e i pompini sono due rette sghembe


mica è una professionista.
ma è meglio una racchia brava o una bella non capace?


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La base dalla quale partono in thevoice è uguale a quella di X Factor. Sanno già prima chi saranno i concorrenti ancor prima di fare i provini e sanno già chi vincerà. La suora canterina era già sotto contratto discografico PRIMA di iniziare la trasmissione.


Ma lo so santo cielo... era per dire che il concetto importante nel mondo discografico è soprattutto estetico e lì volevano partire al contrario.
Che si sa già chi partecipa e chi vince è ovvio...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Che ci provano sono tantissime, che arrivano sono poche.
> 
> Il racconto di prima mano non è su Selen, ma su una a quei livelli di fama e bellezza.


Ma perché non imbrocchi un nome neanche se ti pagano?
Selene era una pornoattrice


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma lei e i pompini sono due rette sghembe


A quei livelli non credo conti la tecnica


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mica è una professionista.
> ma è meglio una racchia brava o una bella non capace?


Una brava, senza dubbio


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non imbrocchi un nome neanche se ti pagano?
> Selene era una pornoattrice


Ahah Belen, non Selen :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> A quei livelli non credo conti la tecnica


Quella conta sempre.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella conta sempre.


Basta che non morde :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Io su Belen non mi esprimo!!! 

(ciao Brunetta!  )


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io su Belen non mi esprimo!!!
> 
> (ciao Brunetta!  )


Concordo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lo so santo cielo... era per dire che il concetto importante nel mondo discografico è soprattutto estetico e lì volevano partire al contrario.
> Che si sa già chi partecipa e chi vince è ovvio...


Ah ok. Avevo capito male. [emoji23]


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma un cantante dovrebbe essere riconoscibile per il suo vero strumento, ovvero la voce...e Ligabue è riconoscibile in ogni modo. Quindi non capisco perchè non cambiare...anche sperimentare a volte male non fa, ci si evolve...ed è il personaggio che comunica, le emozioni credo possa continuare a darle anche non essendo sempre uguale a se stesso.


E io sono d'accordo con te, ma chi guarda ai "volumi", ai margini, al fatturato nella discografia ha un'altra visione di questo personaggio...


----------



## viola di mare (6 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La base dalla quale partono in thevoice è uguale a quella di X Factor. Sanno già prima chi saranno i concorrenti ancor prima di fare i provini e sanno già chi vincerà. La suora canterina era già sotto contratto discografico PRIMA di iniziare la trasmissione.



non so perchè ma mi sa tanto di rosicata proprio perchè sei dentro a questo mondo per certi versi, alla fine credo che la suorina, i vari scanu, la amoroso, qualcosa in più di altri dovevano pur avercela tanto da renderli più famosi di altri... è come la storia della volpe e dell'uva... una mia amica ha partecipato ad un gioco a premi: non ha vinto, ha detto che era tutto finto, se avesse vinto avrebbe detto che era tutto vero.
Liga è Liga, al suo posto te come chiunque altro avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
tra Liga e Vasco, mille volte Ligabue, e non è che se tiriamo fuori gruppi sconosciuti siamo più fighi, o intenditori musicali o musicisti veri.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non so perchè ma mi sa tanto di rosicata proprio perchè sei dentro a questo mondo per certi versi, alla fine credo che la suorina, i vari scanu, la amoroso, qualcosa in più di altri dovevano pur avercela tanto da renderli più famosi di altri... è come la storia della volpe e dell'uva... una mia amica ha partecipato ad un gioco a premi: non ha vinto, ha detto che era tutto finto, se avesse vinto avrebbe detto che era tutto vero.
> Liga è Liga, al suo posto te come chiunque altro avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> tra Liga e Vasco, mille volte Ligabue, e non è che se tiriamo fuori gruppi sconosciuti siamo più fighi, o intenditori musicali o musicisti veri.


Però è come per Belen.
Si può pure dire che non piace.
Anche se indubbiamente, tra le tante, ha qualche qualità che le ha permesso di fare quello che tante altre avrebbero voluto fare ma non sono riusciti.
Ad esempio quest'anno a X Factor stanno cercando di lanciare uno brutto. Qualche anno fa non ci avrebbero provato. Chissà se funzionerà.
Avranno pensato che può esserci un mercato per uno brutto/genuino/propriocomete/vitadifficileman'èuscitoconiltalento .
Del resto tutti i talent si basano sul meccanismo dell'identificazione e vengono sceneggiati per creare fidelizzazione con chi appare simile al pubblico che lo guarda.
Però poi tra Alessandra Amoroso e Valerio Scanu e Ligabue differenze ci sono.
Ci sono pure con musicisti eccellenti che hanno fatto il conservatorio e sanno di musica più di tutti i famosi messi insieme ma non hanno successo di pubblico perché mancano di quei caratteri che in quel preciso momento storico erano ricercati da parte dell'immaginario collettivo.
Funziona così anche in politica.
Purtroppo.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Novembre 2014)

Due album Lambrusco e Elvis poi una triste clonazione di se stesso. Ma mi è umanamente simpatico. Più del rocker dei miei stivali che viene da zocca e molto più del ridicolo Fornaciari


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Due album Lambrusco e Elvis poi una triste clonazione di se stesso. Ma mi è umanamente simpatico. Più del rocker dei miei stivali che viene da zocca e molto più del ridicolo Fornaciari


Per me Madonna avrebbe dovuto andare a fare le pulizie. Con tutta evidenza sono io che non capisco nulla.
Del resto Lady Gaga per me avrebbe dovuto incontrare qualcuno che la facesse cadere dai suoi trampoli poi ho sentito questo e sono rimasta senza parole.
E' grandiosa. L'immagine che fa il successo a me disturba e non mi fa cogliere le reali capacità.
[video=youtube;ZPAmDULCVrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPAmDULCVrU[/video]


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

a me zucchero pare un cialtrone


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non so perchè ma mi sa tanto di rosicata proprio perchè sei dentro a questo mondo per certi versi, alla fine credo che la suorina, i vari scanu, la amoroso, qualcosa in più di altri dovevano pur avercela tanto da renderli più famosi di altri... è come la storia della volpe e dell'uva... una mia amica ha partecipato ad un gioco a premi: non ha vinto, ha detto che era tutto finto, se avesse vinto avrebbe detto che era tutto vero.
> Liga è Liga, al suo posto te come chiunque altro avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> tra Liga e Vasco, mille volte Ligabue, e non è che se tiriamo fuori gruppi sconosciuti siamo più fighi, o intenditori musicali o musicisti veri.


Ma quale rosikata?! :rotfl:
Te ne presento io di musicisti professionisti che rosikano perchè non lavorano in banca. Quanto credi guadagni un musicista? Meno di un operaio e per sbarcare il lunario insegna e si ammazza di serate in giro. Ed è una faticaccia vera. Altro che fare l'impiegato. 

Si hanno qualcosa in più degli altri. Conoscenze, soldi, disponibilità. La tecnica e la qualità contano davvero poco. Poi puoi credermi o no. Ma così funziona. Punto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma quale rosikata?! :rotfl:
> Te ne presento io di musicisti professionisti che rosikano perchè non lavorano in banca. Quanto credi guadagni un musicista? Meno di un operaio e per sbarcare il lunario insegna e si ammazza di serate in giro. Ed è una faticaccia vera. Altro che fare l'impiegato.
> 
> Si hanno qualcosa in più degli altri. Conoscenze, soldi, disponibilità. La tecnica e la qualità contano davvero poco. Poi puoi credermi o no. Ma così funziona. Punto.


ribadisco che al musica è emozione. Se non tecnica ma le parole che canti mi emozionano, mi ricordano momenti, mi accompagnano nella vita per me puoi anche non sapere cosa sia un accordo musicale
non metto in dubbio che esistano musicisti bravi che non ce l'hanno fatta e sicuramente chi è arrivato è sceso a compromessi ma la scelta di seguire un musicista dipende da altro.
a me se Ligabue è sceso a compromessi e si è venduto me ne frega zero se poi sale su un palco e riesce a farmi venire i brividi, se quando ne ho bisogno metto il suo cd e sto meglio. Idem per Biagio, che tutto di può dire tranne che sia un musicista bravo o che dal vivo sia intonato. Poi però in ogni cd c'è una canzone che sembra scritta per me in quel determinato momento e io dalla musica cerco questo emozioni.
ti faccio un altro esempio. Sono andata all'arena a vedere la Carmen. Musicisti suoerlativi, soprani e tenori strepitosi, scenografia fantasmagorica ma mi sono fatta due palle così. Riconosco la loro o professionalità e capacità ma a me non è arrivato nulla.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me Madonna avrebbe dovuto andare a fare le pulizie. Con tutta evidenza sono io che non capisco nulla.
> Del resto Lady Gaga per me avrebbe dovuto incontrare qualcuno che la facesse cadere dai suoi trampoli poi ho sentito questo e sono rimasta senza parole.
> E' grandiosa. L'immagine che fa il successo a me disturba e non mi fa cogliere le reali capacità.
> [video=youtube;ZPAmDULCVrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPAmDULCVrU[/video]


madonna e lady gaga sono comunque due artiste inserite perfettamente nella pop art, al di là delle loro doti canore.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> madonna e lady gaga sono comunque due artiste inserite perfettamente nella pop art, al di là delle loro doti canore.


La Pop art mi fa piuttosto schifo :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La Pop art mi fa piuttosto schifo :carneval:


ne prendiamo atto, signora


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non so perchè ma mi sa tanto di rosicata proprio perchè sei dentro a questo mondo per certi versi, alla fine credo che la suorina, i vari scanu, la amoroso, qualcosa in più di altri dovevano pur avercela tanto da renderli più famosi di altri... è come la storia della volpe e dell'uva... una mia amica ha partecipato ad un gioco a premi: non ha vinto, ha detto che era tutto finto, se avesse vinto avrebbe detto che era tutto vero.
> Liga è Liga, al suo posto te come chiunque altro avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
> tra Liga e Vasco, mille volte Ligabue, e non è che se tiriamo fuori gruppi sconosciuti siamo più fighi, o intenditori musicali o musicisti veri.



Sì cara, ma non stiamo parlando di musica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ribadisco che al musica è emozione. Se non tecnica ma le parole che canti mi emozionano, mi ricordano momenti, mi accompagnano nella vita per me puoi anche non sapere cosa sia un accordo musicale
> non metto in dubbio che esistano musicisti bravi che non ce l'hanno fatta e sicuramente chi è arrivato è sceso a compromessi ma la scelta di seguire un musicista dipende da altro.
> a me se Ligabue è sceso a compromessi e si è venduto me ne frega zero se poi sale su un palco e riesce a farmi venire i brividi, se quando ne ho bisogno metto il suo cd e sto meglio. Idem per Biagio, che tutto di può dire tranne che sia un musicista bravo o che dal vivo sia intonato. Poi però in ogni cd c'è una canzone che sembra scritta per me in quel determinato momento e io dalla musica cerco questo emozioni.
> ti faccio un altro esempio. Sono andata all'arena a vedere la Carmen. Musicisti suoerlativi, soprani e tenori strepitosi, scenografia fantasmagorica ma mi sono fatta due palle così. Riconosco la loro o professionalità e capacità ma a me non è arrivato nulla.



La musica TRASMETTE emozione. È un veicolo. Possiamo anche identificarla.con l'emozione, nostra, del momento. Ma prima di tutto è arte e tecnica. Nasce da una scrittura che va eseguita con uno strumento secondo certe regole.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ribadisco che al musica è emozione. Se non tecnica ma le parole che canti mi emozionano, mi ricordano momenti, mi accompagnano nella vita per me puoi anche non sapere cosa sia un accordo musicale
> non metto in dubbio che esistano musicisti bravi che non ce l'hanno fatta e sicuramente chi è arrivato è sceso a compromessi ma la scelta di seguire un musicista dipende da altro.
> a me se Ligabue è sceso a compromessi e si è venduto me ne frega zero se poi sale su un palco e riesce a farmi venire i brividi, se quando ne ho bisogno metto il suo cd e sto meglio. Idem per Biagio, che tutto di può dire tranne che sia un musicista bravo o che dal vivo sia intonato. Poi però in ogni cd c'è una canzone che sembra scritta per me in quel determinato momento e io dalla musica cerco questo emozioni.
> ti faccio un altro esempio. Sono andata all'arena a vedere la Carmen. Musicisti suoerlativi, soprani e tenori strepitosi, scenografia fantasmagorica ma mi sono fatta due palle così. Riconosco la loro o professionalità e capacità ma a me non è arrivato nulla.


Infatti è quello che intendono con X factor, ovvero quella capacità di trasmettere emozioni come se le si stesse vivendo in quel preciso momento. 
Ovviamente non tutti trasmettono le stesse emozioni a tutti.
Ma sarebbe come criticare un amico o un'amica perché si sono innamorate di una persona che a noi non fa emozionare (meno male! Quando si concorda nascono i guai!).
Perché ci si innamora?
E chi lo sa?!
La rappresentazione tecnicamente perfetta della Carmen fa innamorare qualcuno e non te o me.
Questa esagerata banalità musicale a me trasmette tantissimo.

[video=youtube;ZnExQi-UT2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnExQi-UT2Q[/video]


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

sai che è un po' il dilemma che segue tutta l'arte contemporanea?
 e non è sempre così , in verità.
poi è lecito che  qualcuno non riesca ad apprezzarla quando non è supportata da tecnica....ma non vuol dire che non si possa chiamarla arte 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La musica TRASMETTE emozione. È un veicolo. Possiamo anche identificarla.con l'emozione, nostra, del momento. Ma prima di tutto è arte e tecnica. *Nasce da una scrittura che va eseguita con uno strumento secondo certe regol*e.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che intendono con X factor, ovvero quella capacità di trasmettere emozioni come se le si stesse vivendo in quel preciso momento.
> Ovviamente non tutti trasmettono le stesse emozioni a tutti.
> Ma sarebbe come criticare un amico o un'amica perché si sono innamorate di una persona che a noi non fa emozionare (meno male! Quando si concorda nascono i guai!).
> Perché ci si innamora?
> ...


Ecco la botta finale per farmi scendere due lacrime
quedta e il mio pensiero di Liga mi uccidono


----------



## Simy (6 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' difficile classificare Liga, figuriamoci dargli un voto.
> C'è chi lo adora e chi lo odia... voi da che parte siete?
> 
> Come regista... mi piacciono i suoi film, sicuramente.
> ...


no


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ribadisco che al musica è emozione. Se non tecnica ma le parole che canti mi emozionano, mi ricordano momenti, mi accompagnano nella vita per me puoi anche non sapere cosa sia un accordo musicale
> non metto in dubbio che esistano musicisti bravi che non ce l'hanno fatta e sicuramente chi è arrivato è sceso a compromessi ma la scelta di seguire un musicista dipende da altro.
> a me se Ligabue è sceso a compromessi e si è venduto me ne frega zero se poi sale su un palco e riesce a farmi venire i brividi, se quando ne ho bisogno metto il suo cd e sto meglio. Idem per Biagio, che tutto di può dire tranne che sia un musicista bravo o che dal vivo sia intonato. Poi però in ogni cd c'è una canzone che sembra scritta per me in quel determinato momento e io dalla musica cerco questo emozioni.
> ti faccio un altro esempio. Sono andata all'arena a vedere la Carmen. Musicisti suoerlativi, soprani e tenori strepitosi, scenografia fantasmagorica ma mi sono fatta due palle così. Riconosco la loro o professionalità e capacità ma a me non è arrivato nulla.


Ma mi hai mai sentito mettere in discussione le emozioni?

Ma la musica è un altra cosa.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che è un po' il dilemma che segue tutta l'arte contemporanea?
> e non è sempre così , in verità.
> poi è lecito che  qualcuno non riesca ad apprezzarla quando non è supportata da tecnica....ma non vuol dire che non si possa chiamarla arte



Anche il rudimentale berimbau della capoeira ha cercato una regola a un certo punto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma mi hai mai sentito mettere in discussione le emozioni?
> 
> Ma la musica è un altra cosa.....


E chi se ne frega a me interessa quello che arriva fosse anche suonato con i coperchi delle pentole


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E chi se ne frega a me interessa quello che arriva fosse anche suonato con i coperchi delle pentole


ma quello è soggettivo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma quello è soggettivo.


Perché Occhi è grigio?


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché Occhi è grigio?



Ciao Bruni,


il motivo lo ha scritto qui. Ha salutato il forum.

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/21584-saluti



sienne


----------



## rewindmee (6 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> una mia amica ha partecipato ad un gioco a premi: non ha vinto, ha detto che era tutto finto, se avesse vinto avrebbe detto che era tutto vero.


Ho fatto Avanti un altro e sono arrivato alle domande finali (a un pelo da un sacco di soldi), ci ho passato tre i giorni nei loro studi, vi assicuro che NULLA era meno che TRASPARENTE. Nessun trucco.


----------



## rewindmee (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me Madonna avrebbe dovuto andare a fare le pulizie. Con tutta evidenza sono io che non capisco nulla.
> Del resto Lady Gaga per me avrebbe dovuto incontrare qualcuno che la facesse cadere dai suoi trampoli poi ho sentito questo e sono rimasta senza parole.
> E' grandiosa. L'immagine che fa il successo a me disturba e non mi fa cogliere le reali capacità.
> [video=youtube;ZPAmDULCVrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPAmDULCVrU[/video]


Lady Gaga è un genio, è anche una pianista della madonna... fa quello per campare, ma è un fenomeno...


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho fatto Avanti un altro e sono arrivato alle domande finali (a un pelo da un sacco di soldi), ci ho passato tre i giorni nei loro studi, vi assicuro che NULLA era meno che TRASPARENTE. Nessun trucco.


Una mia conoscente ha telefonato ad uno dei tanti giochi che fanno in radio o tv, non ricordo ed ha vinto 25.000 euro.  Reali!  

Domande banali, solo fortuna.  

Una mia collega ha suggerito alla futura nuora di  partecipare a 'vesto la sposa' ed ha vinto un abito da sposa meraviglioso. 

Unica scocciatura due giorni a Milano per prove con mamma e suocera.  

Io penso ci sia un po' di tutto!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì cara, ma non stiamo parlando di musica.


per te magari, per me si, stiamo parlando di musica, parole, emozioni 



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma quale rosikata?! :rotfl:
> Te ne presento io di musicisti professionisti che rosikano perchè non lavorano in banca. Quanto credi guadagni un musicista? Meno di un operaio e per sbarcare il lunario insegna e si ammazza di serate in giro. Ed è una faticaccia vera. Altro che fare l'impiegato.
> 
> Si hanno qualcosa in più degli altri. Conoscenze, soldi, disponibilità. La tecnica e la qualità contano davvero poco. Poi puoi credermi o no. Ma così funziona. Punto.


mah sarà...



farfalla ha detto:


> ribadisco che al musica è emozione. Se non tecnica ma le parole che canti mi emozionano, mi ricordano momenti, mi accompagnano nella vita per me puoi anche non sapere cosa sia un accordo musicale
> non metto in dubbio che esistano musicisti bravi che non ce l'hanno fatta e sicuramente chi è arrivato è sceso a compromessi ma la scelta di seguire un musicista dipende da altro.
> a me se Ligabue è sceso a compromessi e si è venduto me ne frega zero se poi sale su un palco e riesce a farmi venire i brividi, se quando ne ho bisogno metto il suo cd e sto meglio. Idem per Biagio, che tutto di può dire tranne che sia un musicista bravo o che dal vivo sia intonato. Poi però in ogni cd c'è una canzone che sembra scritta per me in quel determinato momento e io dalla musica cerco questo emozioni.
> ti faccio un altro esempio. Sono andata all'arena a vedere la Carmen. Musicisti suoerlativi, soprani e tenori strepitosi, scenografia fantasmagorica ma mi sono fatta due palle così. Riconosco la loro o professionalità e capacità ma a me non è arrivato nulla.


:inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> per te magari, per me si, stiamo parlando di musica, parole, emozioni
> 
> 
> :



Ma non è per te o per me in questo caso.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non è per te o per me in questo caso.


tu non lo consideri musica, ma mica è un fatto oggettivo che non sia musica, anzi... per me è musica, allo stesso modo potrei dirti che è il tuo pensiero che è sbagliato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu non lo consideri musica, ma mica è un fatto oggettivo che non sia musica, anzi... per me è musica, allo stesso modo potrei dirti che è il tuo pensiero che è sbagliato



Ma chi ha detto che non è musica? Non è "solo"  musica, e questo, mi dispiace per te, è un fatto incontrovertibile. 
Distinguiamo il.discordo dei gusti da quello dei fatti incontrovertibili. 
L'operazione di marketing musicale legata a Ligabue è spacciarci per dieci anni la stessa canzone girata e rigirata, invertendo tre note e quattro parole in croce. Che poi queste tre note e quattro parole facciano battere il cuore a centinaia di migliaia di fans (soprattutto donne, diciamocelo, perché la voce roca e sensuale, il matrimonio a sorpresa con la compagna da tanti anni, la corsa mattutina zen, la giacchettina da bravo cinquantenne posato ma non troppo....) nessuno lo discute.
Ma ripeto: non stiamo più parlando di musica, ma di una copertina calda e rassicurante che piace a noi italiani medi trasportati dal sentimento e dalla nostalgia (che bello il video del cantante padre brizzolato ma ancora figo che ricorda il padre a tavola, neh) e a lui che ha un conto in banca stratosferico.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che non è musica? Non è "solo" musica, e questo, mi dispiace per te, è un fatto incontrovertibile.
> Distinguiamo il.discordo dei gusti da quello dei fatti incontrovertibili.
> L'operazione di marketing musicale legata a Ligabue è spacciarci per dieci anni la stessa canzone girata e rigirata, invertendo tre note e quattro parole in croce. Che poi queste tre note e quattro parole facciano battere il cuore a centinaia di migliaia di fans (soprattutto donne, diciamocelo, perché la voce roca e sensuale, il matrimonio a sorpresa con la compagna da tanti anni, la corsa mattutina zen, la giacchettina da bravo cinquantenne posato ma non troppo....) nessuno lo discute.
> Ma ripeto: non stiamo più parlando di musica, ma di una copertina calda e rassicurante che piace a noi italiani medi trasportati dal sentimento e dalla nostalgia (che bello il video del cantante padre brizzolato ma ancora figo che ricorda il padre a tavola, neh) e a lui che ha un conto in banca stratosferico.



non mi va di polemizzare, a me piace, ma non deve per forza piacere a tutti.
l'incotrovertibilità l' hai decisa tu, se fosse stato un concetto incontrovertibile non ci sarebbero state migliaia di soprattututto donne a trovarlo e considerarlo musica, e non ci sarebbero stati migliaia, miglioni di euro nel suo conto in banca.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non mi va di polemizzare, a me piace, ma non deve per forza piacere a tutti.
> l'incotrovertibilità l' hai decisa tu, se fosse stato un concetto incontrovertibile non ci sarebbero state migliaia di soprattututto donne a trovarlo e considerarlo musica, e non ci sarebbero stati migliaia, miglioni di euro nel suo conto in banca.



Macché  deciso io: proprio i milioni nel conto in banca lo rendono un fatto incontrovertibile. Pensaci.
E poi polemizzare de che?
Non capisco questa irrazionalità adolescenziale di fronte a una cosa che piace.  
Una cosa. Un cantante. Una canzone. Una persona. Può piacerti alla follia senza per questo perdere l'obiettività. A me di solito succede così.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Macché  deciso io: proprio i milioni nel conto in banca lo rendono un fatto incontrovertibile. Pensaci.
> E poi polemizzare de che?
> Non capisco questa *irrazionalità adolescenziale* di fronte a una cosa che piace.
> Una cosa. Un cantante. Una canzone. Una persona. Può piacerti alla follia senza per questo perdere l'obiettività. A me di solito succede così.


Di solito succede quando, appunto, uno si innamora di un cantante/gruppo nell'adolescenza... perde obiettività, perchè gli ricorda un sacco di cose belle che non ci sono più 
Anche io sono così (non con Liga)


----------



## viola di mare (10 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Macché deciso io: proprio i milioni nel conto in banca lo rendono un fatto incontrovertibile. Pensaci.
> E poi polemizzare de che?
> Non capisco questa irrazionalità adolescenziale di fronte a una cosa che piace.
> Una cosa. Un cantante. Una canzone. Una persona. Può piacerti alla follia senza per questo perdere l'obiettività. A me di solito succede così.



l'irrazionalità adolescenziale non c'entra proprio secondo me, non è questa la questione, parto dal presupposto che quello che non è musica per te, non necessariamente non debba esserlo per me, stessa cosa vale per l'obietività, potrei pensare che quella obiettiva non sia tu, poi oh non è che bisogna pensarla uguale per forza, anche a me di solito succede così, rispetto molto le idee altrui ed è per questo che c'ho visto un pò di rosicaggio, perchè credo, e questo non solo per Ligabue ma per molti altri, che le conoscenze o il marketig o i soldi se alla base non ci fosse stato nulla, poco avrebbero fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che non è musica? Non è "solo"  musica, e questo, mi dispiace per te, è un fatto incontrovertibile.
> Distinguiamo il.discordo dei gusti da quello dei fatti incontrovertibili.
> L'operazione di marketing musicale legata a Ligabue è spacciarci per dieci anni la stessa canzone girata e rigirata, invertendo tre note e quattro parole in croce. Che poi queste tre note e quattro parole facciano battere il cuore a centinaia di migliaia di fans (soprattutto donne, diciamocelo, perché la voce roca e sensuale, il matrimonio a sorpresa con la compagna da tanti anni, la corsa mattutina zen, la giacchettina da bravo cinquantenne posato ma non troppo....) nessuno lo discute.
> Ma ripeto: non stiamo più parlando di musica, ma di una copertina calda e rassicurante che piace a noi italiani medi trasportati dal sentimento e dalla nostalgia (che bello il video del cantante padre brizzolato ma ancora figo che ricorda il padre a tavola, neh) e a lui che ha un conto in banca stratosferico.


Faccio una rivelazione anche a te: non siamo tutti scemi.
Sappiamo che musicalmente c'è chi è più complesso e raffinato e non c'è bisogno di arrivare alla musica classica, ma la capacità sua (e di altri) in concorso con musicisti professionisti e anche curatori d'immagine (chissà quanto ha lottato per smettere di tingersi i capelli) sono in grado di fornire un prodotto che mantiene lo stesso standard di qualità.
I biscotti della pasticceria sono buoni ma so che sapore trovo quando prendo un pacco del Mulino bianco.
E' uno standard di qualità medio per consumatori medi che sanno che esistono le pasticcerie e magari li sanno anche fare più buoni.
Per me ci vuole rispetto anche di chi si mangia le macine e consuma Ligabue.
Perché comunque sai quanti ci provano a fare le macine o a creare quelle canzoni banali e medie e ripetitive? Ma non ci riescono.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio una rivelazione anche a te: non siamo tutti scemi.
> Sappiamo che musicalmente c'è chi è più complesso e raffinato e non c'è bisogno di arrivare alla musica classica, ma la capacità sua (e di altri) in concorso con musicisti professionisti e anche curatori d'immagine (chissà quanto ha lottato per smettere di tingersi i capelli) sono in grado di fornire un prodotto che mantiene lo stesso standard di qualità.
> I biscotti della pasticceria sono buoni ma so che sapore trovo quando prendo un pacco del Mulino bianco.
> E' uno standard di qualità medio per consumatori medi che sanno che esistono le pasticcerie e magari li sanno anche fare più buoni.
> ...



Se tu avessi letto con attenzione i miei primi interventi in questo thread sapresti che sono stata una delle prime a "difendere" l'ascolto e la fruizione di artisti come Ligabue, Vasco Rossi e Zucchero (un altro che porrebbe starci bene) al cospetto di puristi della musica come occhiverdi(che saluto).
Il punto che ho sottolineato io purtroppo è reale, e cioè spesso non c'è  obiettività quando c'è l'ammirazione dimostrata da Viola e altre nei riguardi di certi artisti.
C'è confusione fra gusti, emozioni vissute che ci legano a determinate produzioni musicali e VALUTAZIONE del prodotto musicale/artistico in sé e del suo valore in quanto tale.
Ci mancherebbe che tutti ascoltassero solo artisti di altissimo livello MUSICALE.
Ma non c'e niente da fare: tocca il Ligabue di turno e vedi sempre qualcuno partire a testa bassa con il discorso: i gusti son gusti.
Sempre se vogliamo far un discorso un po' più elaborato e approfondito. 
Se ci limitiamo.a.rispondere alla.domanda iniziale del.thread penso non ci sia nulla da eccepire.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se tu avessi letto con attenzione i miei primi interventi in questo thread sapresti che sono stata una delle prime a "difendere" l'ascolto e la fruizione di artisti come Ligabue, Vasco Rossi e Zucchero (un altro che porrebbe starci bene) al cospetto di puristi della musica come occhiverdi(che saluto).
> Il punto che ho sottolineato io purtroppo è reale, e cioè spesso non c'è  obiettività quando c'è l'ammirazione dimostrata da Viola e altre nei riguardi di certi artisti.
> C'è confusione fra gusti, emozioni vissute che ci legano a determinate produzioni musicali e VALUTAZIONE del prodotto musicale/artistico in sé e del suo valore in quanto tale.
> Ci mancherebbe che tutti ascoltassero solo artisti di altissimo livello MUSICALE.
> ...


Mi pare che nessuno abbia risposto da tifoso.
Forse l'hanno fatto un poco quelli che tifano contro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare che nessuno abbia risposto da tifoso.
> Forse l'hanno fatto un poco quelli che tifano contro.



dici?
secondo me si tratta solo di partire da due basi diverse.

una è quella dell'ammirazione incondizionata, l'altra quella dell'ammirazione a ragion veduta


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' difficile classificare Liga, figuriamoci dargli un voto.
> C'è chi lo adora e chi lo odia... voi da che parte siete?
> 
> Come regista... mi piacciono i suoi film, sicuramente.
> ...


A me non dispiace affatto. L'ho visto in un concerto dal vivo, è ha una gran bella voce, una gestualità accattivante, ed una grande energia. Come regista, ho visto solo il suo " Radiofreccia" che ho trovato piacevole ( colonna sonora super! :up. Nel panorama dei cantautori italiani, ma pare che non sfiguri. Preferisco comunque i suoi primi lavori, gli ultimi cd non sono entusiasmanti.


----------



## capetto88 (20 Novembre 2014)

Dico solo questo, 30 gennaio Sydney 31 gennaio melbourn... grande Liga,  se riuscissi a trovare i biglietti per il 30 sarebbe il top. Liga in Australia!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Novembre 2014)

capetto88 ha detto:


> Dico solo questo, 30 gennaio Sydney 31 gennaio melbourn... grande Liga,  se riuscissi a trovare i biglietti per il 30 sarebbe il top. Liga in Australia!!



Ammazza!!!

ma vivi in Australia o ci andresti solo per Luciano Ligabue si o no?


----------



## capetto88 (20 Novembre 2014)

Parto a gennaio per un esperienza... e con la scusa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Novembre 2014)

capetto88 ha detto:


> Parto a gennaio per un esperienza... e con la scusa...


Ma per caso studi allo IULM?


----------



## capetto88 (20 Novembre 2014)

Ma devo ancora partire... perché tu sei li??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Novembre 2014)

capetto88 ha detto:


> Ma devo ancora partire... perché tu sei li??



No no

ma lo IULM infatti é a Milano

é che oggi uno studente mi ha detto che a gennaio va in Australia e m'era venuto il dubbio


----------



## capetto88 (20 Novembre 2014)

Nooo, sono di Roma! !!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Novembre 2014)

capetto88 ha detto:


> Nooo, sono di Roma! !!



Ma tu vai in Australia e invece di pensare ai canguri e ai dingo pensi a Luciano Ligabue sì o no?


----------

